# Fishing partners needed!



## GoneYakn

Hey guys,

I am looking for someone that needs a fishing partner to go chase some winter fish, or when it warms up to go offshore with. 
Please let me know if you need a partner on your boat, or to your wading spot.
I can split costs of everything, and have all the fishing gear needed. 
I am not a newbie to fishing, but definitely not a pro either. 
I mainly try and get out on the weekends, but can take days off during the week if needed!

I look forward to getting out there and wetting a line with y'all! 

PM me!


----------



## gotmuddy

I will be down the middle of next month to chase some redfish.


----------



## rsuniga

*Slimetime*

So where do you fish at I'm down south LLM


----------



## gotmuddy

we will be near Sargeant.


----------



## sea hunt 202

where do you live


----------



## GoneYakn

sea hunt 202 said:


> where do you live


Pm sent, hopefully we can get on some fish soon Mark!


----------



## T_rout

Where are you wanting to fish?


----------



## diaz-boy

Where do you live?


----------



## GoneYakn

I'm game to fish anywhere, preferably somewhere not too far like Galveston or Freeport. I live in Houston off of beltway and Richmond, but my gear is in pearland at my parents house.


----------



## sea hunt 202

Hay Yakn 
Got your PM I have been busy with family but want to talk to you about fishing as well as reel repairs.


----------



## GoneYakn

sea hunt 202 said:


> Hay Yakn
> Got your PM I have been busy with family but want to talk to you about fishing as well as reel repairs.


Ok sea hunt, I'll hook you up on your reel repairs since you'll be putting me on some fish  haha. I'd like to catch a mahi like in your avatar


----------



## ssmarinaman

heading to matty 1/31 to 2/2,, three mile cut/ spring bayou, yakin and wading in the mornings and surf fishing in the evenings ,, depending on the surf,, your more than welcome to come,, going to need a 4x4 to get to us,, if your interested,, just pm me,,

Dwayne 

Look at some of my old posts...we do ok,,


----------



## sea hunt 202

I can fish anywhere the fish are I am not dedicated to cold pass, and am always up to a new spot


----------



## GoneYakn

If anyone is going offshore this weekend and needs an extra person let me know, I wanna get offshore again!


----------



## jhp3435

I fish offshore out of Matagorda. I have a 25 foot Cape Horn with new twins. I am always looking for people who have the same addiction and are willing to split cost/clean the boat. I plan to fish a lot this year.

Allen

[email protected]


----------



## GoneYakn

Can't wait for some good weather!


----------



## GoneYakn

This weekend looks great! Anyone going out of Freeport, that needs an extra guy to pitch in on gas bait and ice? If so give me a call or PM!

Thanks y'all!
Joey 
832-244-3542


----------

